
DuckDuckGo: New Features from a Stronger Yahoo Partnership - asb
https://duck.co/blog/post/311/yahoo-partnership
======
jbmorgado
Why not last year? They don't have data for it?

This is the only reason I still have to go back to Google a lot. When I'm
searching for some programming language help/tutorial, I mostly use the last
year (!gyear in DuckDuckGo to take you to google with 1 year search), since I
don't want to be seeing how to do implement something for my app in Android
1.6 or Python 2.0 (for instance).

~~~
emdd
I use "last year" filters all the time with Google (via !g bangs), this !gyear
is awesome. Thanks. TIL.

------
JimWestergren
According to [https://duck.co/help/results/yahoo-technical-
implementation](https://duck.co/help/results/yahoo-technical-implementation)
they are using duckduckgo-owned-server.yahoo.net to make these calls.

That subdomain seems to have a CNAME to results.duckduckgo.com which in turn
has a CNAME to duckduckgo.com. Could they not have used yahoo.duckduckgo.com
instead?

Yahoo owns and controls the DNS of yahoo.net - the DNS settings for
duckduckgo-owned-server.yahoo.net could be changed anytime by Yahoo - is that
correct?

~~~
breakingcups
It says in the post that "To get access to the most relevant Yahoo technology,
due to contractual obligations that call has to be associated with a Yahoo
domain, in this case, duckduckgo-owned-server.yahoo.net."

I'm curious about these contractual obligations. It seems Yahoo is making a
lot of effort to ensure compatibility with DDG and its users, why insist on a
trivial hostname matter?

~~~
JimWestergren
Ok, I see. Yes, trivial for Yahoo but a hassle for DDG that now has to deal
with adblocking scripts, explaining and so forth. Strange.

------
nickpsecurity
Here I am moving emails and stuff out of Yahoo due to it's impending doom.
Then, I see a company announce a stronger partnership with them. Hard to say
if it's a good thing or bad thing. Maybe good so long as they have backup
option they can practically flip a switch on. Thought they were using Yandex.
So they're probably fine.

------
touristtam
Now if I could just filter out websites from my search result.....

